# Axel's at the vet :(



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My poor sweet Axle is at the vet with suspected bladder stones. He was bouncing around like his normal self last night but was definitely not looking well this morning. He was hunched over looking like he was trying to poop but couldn't and was quite bloated looking, poor boy just looked miserable. Luckily the vet could see us straight away so I was there within half an hour of noticing him looking unwell.

She felt his tummy and immediately noticed that his bladder was extremely full. We took him outside and popped him next to a tree and the poor baby lifted his leg for about a minute but nothing came out so the vet is 99% sure he has bladder or kidney stones. I had to leave him there for x-rays and once they are done she will let me know next steps. If they are in the right place they may be able to be flushed out but to be causing total obstruction they are probably huge nasty ones that will require surgical removal.

I'm so proud of what a good boy he was, he looked in real pain but he was so well behaved during his examination. The vet said he's the best natured Chihuahua she's ever come across so I am a very proud mum but also a very worried one. Kept you fingers crossed for Axle to have a good prognosis and speedy recovery.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my God Sarah, I have everything crossed for you and Ax.

What the heck could've caused this in such a young dog - surely NOT our ghastly Aussie water full of minerals & chemicals etc? Got me wondering about excess protein & ZiwiPeak again ... too many dogs having reactions to it after we all fell in love with it but things manifesting down the track.

I'll be thinking of you all for the whole day and waiting to hear all's well, just as I know it will be!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Noooo, not Ax. My poor fave Aussie dude! Sarah I am so sorry. I will be thinking of you and Axel. Please let us know what the vet says. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet Axle, The Wee's and I are sending positive vibes for you, and Mom. Hope to hear a good update. Speedy recovery little guy. You are in our thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sure hople Axle is back to his sweet self soon...
Just a thought after reading some other posts... When we first got Pico, I switched him from Pedigree (probably all grain) to Wellness CORE grain free. When we checked his bloodwork due to urinary issues, his BUN was elevated. I then switched him to Wellness super 5 mix (balanced protein and carbs) and his BUN returned to normal levels.
Our other dog weighs 24 lbs and has no issues with grain free. It just got me wondering if tiny kidneys dont tolerate high protein well...


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, I am concerned its the high protein too. I asked the vet and she said they need to do an analysis of the stones themselves to see what they are made up of to diagnose the cause but diet could be a factor. It's definitely not the water AussieLass because they drink reverse osmosis filtered water the same as we do so its cleaner than bottled water, we had a system put on our kitchen sink (I think this definitely helps with runny eyes BTW).

I'm waiting very impatiently for the phone to ring with news...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so sorry your little one is not well! Will be thinking of you and awaiting news!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. Poor Axle. Least she was able to figure out what it was. What a good boy he is! I'm sure everyone on CP is very proud of him! Go ax! Poor boy. I will have everything crossed for you and be sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Update:

The vets didn't see anything on the x-ray so they flushed him out and felt something dislodge and they were able to empty his bladder. Only bad news is that when it was emptied no crystals came out so they have nothing to analyze to make a dietary recommendation to prevent future reoccurrence. They are keeping him for the rest of the day and will try to get more urine out of him in the hope of getting a sample but if not i will have to just keep my eyes out and take a sample in if I find any. I'm so happy he doesn't require surgery and will be home with us tonight.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh thank goodness no surgery, but the rest is perplexing.

As for vets working out a perfect diet, hmm they'll prolly suggest Science or something. 

I think I'm going to try to find the perfect protein/fat ratio recommendation for Chi's and run with that. I also don't believe we can go wrong with 100% raw, bones & organs, but it's just so tough to get mine to take it. I know my vet will just say, "Stick to 100% raw". They have started selling ZP now, but when you look at the protein & fat ratio, it's miles & miles higher than anything else I've found.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm starting to worry about ZP. So many people have dealt with issues on this food, including myself. It concerns me to the point where I'm scared to recommend it. 

Did they say the diet definitely caused it? Or they weren't able to say because they had nothing to analyze? 

I'm glad he doesn't need surgery! Kisses from Toby and I. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I know mine is anecdotal research but I have 3 on it, two for 2 full years and no itching and no kidney issues ever with any of them.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm glad Axle is feeling better, poor baby. I don't think that excess protein would cause stones, due to the way the body breaks it down. I do think there is likely to be a dietary factor though, more likely to be an excess of certain minerals. I am definitely going to do some research.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Another thought I just had .... Reverse O water - I've read snippets here and there about mineral supplements needing to be taken because it strips everything out, and I know fish people use it a lot in their fish tanks (for their plant growth to get the right pH & stuff) but it certainly alters the water to the point where it's just nothing but an empty thirst quenching liquid. Fluids = kidney filtration so you'd expect it to be the best thing in the world for kidneys.

Might to some research on RO & dogs too. God is just the hardest thing in the world to get their input perfect so the output is perfect, without everything going kaput!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no.. no advice here but I hope Axel gets to come home tonight!! Best wishes; you're in my thoughts!!! <3


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank goodness surgery was not necessary. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So glad to hear he doesn't need surgery. It's such a helpless feeling when our fur kids are ill. Get well soon!!! :daisy:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just saw this and so thankful that Axel did not have to have surgery and got to come home. After dealing with health issues even today I know how it feels--my thoughts are with you. As far as my 2 cents (for what it's worth) on ZP and the high protein, I was feeding Lulu ZP when she started dealing with liver issues and itchiness. From my research concerning kidney issues and high levels of protein. High levels of protein do not automatically cause kidney issues, but if kidney issues arise then it could very well be from an intolerance of high protein and protein levels must be altered. Same as liver--that's why so many can feed ZP with no issues, but some can't. It is the individual dog and what they can tolerate. Also, the protein level of raw meat is not as high as kibble or ZP due to the high protein concentrate of meat meals--and I am referring to high quality specific named meat meals in high quality foods not meat by-products in 1 star foods. The two should not be confused.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Glad to hear that he doesn't need surgery! I wonder if it could have just been a build up of crystals that wasn't quite to the stone stage. One of our cats has issues with crystals and diet definitely plays an important role, but getting enough water is the most important! I hope that he continues to improve.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

No surgery, phew, what a relief! BIG kiss to your sweet boy from me. 
I wish him good health, hope this was a first and last incident of this kind.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. He's home now but is still not his perky self. He was a bit brighter when i picked him up and the vet said he ate a little and peed a little so she was happy to let him go but now he's home he is very quiet. He is still straining to pass urine and only manages a few drops at a time. He's also not eating or drinking by himself but I'm giving him water with a syringe every hour to keep him hydrated. He won't leave his bed and he growls when the others come near him or when I pick him up to put him on the pads so I know he's still uncomfortable.

I have the number for an emergency vet so if he's not improved by the morning he will be spending the day there tomorrow (its a Sunday and a long weekend so my vet isn't open until Tuesday). He's on antibiotics and anti-inflammatories so hopefully that will help. I'm a bit concerned that he is still in so much discomfort but I don't think he would feel any better at the vets and at least here he feels more at ease.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Give him lots of lovings, he'll appreciate it. 

I'm glad he is able to be home at least. He is in good hands. Keep an eye on him of course.

If he seems to really be in pain, try putting a towel in the dryer for him to lay on..the warmth might help with the pain in his abdomen. At the least he'll thank you for the warmth, Douglas loves warm towels.

Poor baby. I wish there was better advice I could give.


----------

